# SportMIX dog food



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone out there in MN feed SportMIX or would be interested in trying it out on a few dogs. We have had great luck with SportMIX 24/20. Dog have hard stools, look great and have lots of energy. The food quality and kibble size is very consistent. The 24/20 has over 500 kilocalorie per cup and a cup of food weight is 3.9 oz so it is a dense food. I feed it to all the dog at are kennel whether they are labs or pointer it works great and keeps the dogs looking good. Interested in getting more info let me know.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't live in MN, but have fed sportmix in the past. I agree that the 24/20 is the best formula they have. When I quit feeding it they had 55lb. bags, do they still use the large bags?


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope, they are 50 lbs bags. You should start feeding it t again. I can get you a great deal on a pallet ship right to your door.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Who makes it? Where made? How long have you been feeding? I guess you are a dealer?


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

Midwestern Pet Foods in Indiana.


----------



## FoxRed123 (Jun 3, 2012)

I used it years back. You get what you pay for, IMO. Out there, you can probably get Dr. Tim's Pursuit or Momentum for just a bit more money. One of the best foods around regardless of price.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Pro Pac 26 from the same company is a good food. I tried Sportmix once and the dogs didn't do so good on it. I've fed Pro Pac for many years and the dogs do as good or better on that than some of the high $ foods I've tried.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I have had nothing but great luck with SportMIX 24/20. All the training dog are keeping their weight and the stools are hard (nice for cleaning). The coats on the dogs look amazing.if anyone is interested in trying it out just let me know I can help get some out to you.


----------



## FoxRed123 (Jun 3, 2012)

The cheaper foods are ok when the dogs are young. As they age the low ingredient quality starts to show. I go to a lot of events and hear people talk about how well their dogs do on the less expensive foods but honestly I can see it in the nose leather, the pads and the muscle tone, bad teeth as well.

I am buying Dr. Tim's on PetFlow for the same price as Pro Plan and it is light years better. You get what you pay for. People in the midwest can probably find it in the stores.

Labs do well on the 26/16 Kinesis, or the 30/20 Pursuit. My friends with Shorthairs use the 35/25 Momentum.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I have nothing but great luck with SportMIX 24/20. I feed it to puppies to senior dogs. I have a few dogs that are 7-9 yrs old and they look great head to toe. As you can see she has great muscle definition nice coat.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

wildwindgundogs said:


> I have had nothing but great luck with SportMIX 24/20. All the training dog are keeping their weight and the stools are hard (nice for cleaning). The coats on the dogs look amazing.if anyone is interested in trying it out just let me know I can help get some out to you.


How can I get some?


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

How much are you looking at buying?


----------

